# Travis doesn't tip anyone



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Whenever Uber ordered food to its headquarters, employees were told not to tip the delivery person. 
Travis never tipped anyone. At least we can rejoice knowing that he got his food late, cold, and spit in.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Whenever Uber ordered food to its headquarters, employees were told not to tip the delivery person.
> Travis never tipped anyone. At least we can rejoice knowing that he got his food late, cold, and spit in.


hope Travis enjoys spit in his food, because thats what happens when you don't tip in the food service industry.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I never got any tips delivering to Xchange Leasing.


----------

